# Dailer nicht löschbar



## ReinerXLS (9. September 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen Dailer eingefangen (XP-Home) - wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Icon klicke bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "schreibgeschützt 
- Zugriff wurde verweigert". Wenn ich im Verzeichnis "Software" auf entfernen klicke
öffnet sich das Dialogfenster zum installieren. Wer weis einen Rat?
Danke


----------



## dfd1 (9. September 2003)

1. Möglichkeit: Geh mal in den Task-Manager (STRG-Alt-Entf) und schau, ob du in den Prozessen ein Prozess findest, der ähnlich heisst. Beende ihn, und lösch die Datei.
2. Möglichkeit: Rechner im Abgesicherten Modus starten, und dort die Datei löschen. Sollte gehen, da er theoretisch nicht geladen werden.
3. Möglichkeit: Start->Ausführen->msconfig unter Systemstart nach dem Pfad suchen, wo der Dailer ist, hacken herausnehmen, neu starten, Dailer löschen.


----------



## ReinerXLS (10. September 2003)

Danke!
mit der 3. möglichkeit hat es geklappt.


----------



## JohannesR (11. September 2003)

*Dailer* ist murks, *Dialer* bitte...


----------

